# OS Gieken LSD



## augimatic (Mar 23, 2004)

I spent the weekend at Enonvativ in Torrance CA. BTW, they have a working KA turbo there making 700HP, I saw it with my own eyes so I don't know the big deal is with the KA-T drama. You're gonna start seeing those things pop up every where with in the next few years. But Non the shop owner there took me out in one of his D1 drift cars, he had 3 there, one of which is the KA-T that I was talking about, it was in last D1 GP if anyone was paying attention to it, any way, the main point is that He took me out to show me how the LSD works. I know it was just a sales thing to get me to buy parts from them but I got to thinking, I'm rushing myself to get a front clip and sending myself to the poor house, so instead of all the drama, I'm gonna take it slow and set my car up for the SR20 Swap when everything is perfect. So for 1300.00 I'm getting the OS Geiken LSD put in my car this month. I can't pay him till the 19th and it'll take a week for it to get here. But I can't wait!! My car is gonna handle so much better. But after that I'm doing wheels and coilovers. No short cuts for my baby. I talked to a dude at fueled performance, since I'm commited to not taking any short cuts...hence the 1300.00 LSD that I'm getting, I considering getting the RB20 put in instead....descions descions....


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Its nice getting all new stuff but with mech diffs a second hand one is almost always as good as a new one and costs half as much.

But good luck with your purchase! Is that the diff and housing or just the centre?


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

What kind of coilovers are you looking at? Dont get a RB, stick with the SR. Parts for any RB motor are insane.


----------



## augimatic (Mar 23, 2004)

I want the RB for a few reasons, power and to be different. The guys at fueled performance have been talking to me about it and I'm kinda sold on the idea, in fact I'm ordering a exedy clutch for it in a few weeks along with some of the other in's and out's, unless I have a really bad sales month or stretch of months, I should have that swap done before the end of the 3rd quarter. Everyone has SR's and I don't want a KA-T, the only working kit is 7000.00.

I'm torn right now, I've talked to a few people and am thinking now that maybe I should just go with a Nismo LSD or something out of a skyline for 600.00. Then I can finally get a surf board, I do live in CALI......


----------



## AlexAtMyNismo (Apr 16, 2004)

I would strongly recommend the Nismo 2 way lsd.....i have personally drifted a car with this LSD....and wow!......That things locks in a heartbeat right when you want it to..... nice and predictable. Plus if you live in Torrance, i could recommend at least two shops that could do the install for around $100.....Check out the Nismo 2 way here:My Nismo.com 

-Alex B.


----------



## augimatic (Mar 23, 2004)

how do I order, just off the site? and it the price 699.00?


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

1.5 way would also be worth it. Not as 'violent' as the 2 way and less understeer if you are not used to a mech diff.


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

sry for goin off topic, but as for the s15 helical diff, does that work on like a 1, 1.5 or 2 way system, or is it entirely different


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

Nissan diffs are awesome....much better than the shitty borg-warner I have in the VL atm.....*sigh* You guys have all the luck...


----------



## SUPERMAN (Mar 11, 2004)

Is that nismo lsd a clutch type ? 

And is it spring type or cone type lock up ?


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

Augimatic, are you gonna go drifting in your car?


----------



## SUPERMAN (Mar 11, 2004)

So does the NISMO lsd use springs or what? does anyone know?


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

clutch


----------



## AlexAtMyNismo (Apr 16, 2004)

Nismo LSD uses clutch discs.... that utilize friction surfaces to provide the locking of the disks....and spider gears to transmit the power to the axles. As far as the spring or cone question.... I have honestly never heard of this arrangement within an LSD....or maybe i have just heard it being called a different name.......please elaborate if you can on spring/cone type...

-Alex B.


----------



## augimatic (Mar 23, 2004)

I think I'm gonna go with a VLSD for like 350.00 my buddy was like "take it easy" I mean I'm still learning my car, I might as well not go crazy and get a LSD that I can't make full use of yet.


----------



## JDMenterprise (Jun 8, 2004)

ronaldo said:


> sry for goin off topic, but as for the s15 helical diff, does that work on like a 1, 1.5 or 2 way system, or is it entirely different


It is off topic, but i would like to know more bout this for my 240's. Can it be done? I have heard that someone in FreshAlloy.com has done it successfully but I cannot find it. Can anyone hear give details on how to have it done here? thanks


Jones


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

AlexAtMyNismo said:


> Nismo LSD uses clutch discs.... that utilize friction surfaces to provide the locking of the disks....and spider gears to transmit the power to the axles. As far as the spring or cone question.... I have honestly never heard of this arrangement within an LSD....or maybe i have just heard it being called a different name.......please elaborate if you can on spring/cone type...
> 
> -Alex B.


i think the cusco diffs or spring or cone


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

JDMenterprise said:


> It is off topic, but i would like to know more bout this for my 240's. Can it be done? I have heard that someone in FreshAlloy.com has done it successfully but I cannot find it. Can anyone hear give details on how to have it done here? thanks
> Jones


You need to adjust the length of the tailshaft. R34 is also helical.
Also say goodbye to HICAS if you have it.


----------



## JDMenterprise (Jun 8, 2004)

Joel said:


> You need to adjust the length of the tailshaft. R34 is also helical.
> Also say goodbye to HICAS if you have it.


So an r34 good enough to use in an s13 240 just like an s15 hlsd? The r34 is news to me, I did not know of it til now.  


Jones


----------



## SUPERMAN (Mar 11, 2004)

At this link: http://www.projectnissan.com/Produc...=&IDBrand=0&resultCnt=20&order=3&Submit.x=47&

You will see lsd's from cusco and there is an 800 dollar cone type engagement lsd and an 1,000$ coil engagement type lsd. I was just wondering what typt the nismo lsd was.


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

didnt we say it was clutch type? unless the cone and spring kinds are forms of clutch type??? ahhh all this LSD is confusing


----------



## SUPERMAN (Mar 11, 2004)

I know it is clutch type. That is not what im asking. There are different kinds of clutch lsd's.

I want to know if it uses springs or cones.


----------



## JDMenterprise (Jun 8, 2004)

JDMenterprise said:


> So an r34 good enough to use in an s13 240 just like an s15 hlsd? The r34 is news to me, I did not know of it til now.
> 
> 
> Jones


Bump.





Jones


----------

